# Cabeza de Robot



## shadoweps (Sep 26, 2006)

HoOola soy estudiante de Mecatronica (primer semestre) y nos dejaron como proyecto hacer una cara de robot que tenga leds en los ojos y en la boca, los cuales tienen que hacer expreciones comoo si el robot estuviera dormido, triste, alegre, etc.
La verdad no tengo idea de como empezar no se nada de nada espero me den algunas sujerencias de como empezar, se lo agradeceria mucho.

Gracias

Salu2


----------



## microbitoz (Sep 29, 2006)

Hola, ya avanzaste con tu proyecto de la cabeza? Me quedé pensando en lo que dijiste de las expresiones y que quizá te limites un poco con las salidas del puerto paralelo, y lo único que se me ocurrió es que puedes utilizar solo tres líneas para cada ojo y conectarlas a decodificadores (creo que es el 7447 o 7448) con ellos puedes hacer un arreglo de 7 leds para cada ojo (pensé en forma hexagonal y uno al centro) y según el código que pongas en la entrada te dará una expresion diferente... con eso te evitas mucha programación (jaja! pero quizá sea el objetivo de la practica...)

Espero que de algo te sirva....


----------



## shadoweps (Nov 3, 2006)

Hola, no aun no eh abanzado nada con la cabeza de robot ya es para diciembre no me queda tiempo y no se si lo termine, me esta tomando mucho tiempo ver como conectar los 100 leds para los ojos y la boca eh buscado información y simplementeo no encuentro nada, solo encontre como poder conectar 8 leds  

Alguien sabe como puedo conectar 100? podria ser 50 para un ojo 50 para el otro y 50 para la boca algo asi.

Gracias


----------



## Transfer (Dic 8, 2006)

Hola, podes conectar esa cntidad de leds al puerto paralelo, solo tenes que multiplexar las salidas el circuito no es demsiado complejo, si todabia tenes tiempo te ayudo.


----------



## rafael hernandez (Jul 3, 2007)

Hola, porque no te documentas sobre araglos matriciales eso te serbira, teniendo tantos led es posible que el consumo de coriente sea exsesibo y tenga que usar muntiplexores, 
Podrias usar simples diodos rectificsdores 1N4007 por ejemplo, pare embiar la coriente al conjunto de leds que nesesites y la coriente no se mescle en todos , osea para cada figura escoges un conjunto de leds diferente que puede tener leds en comun con otras figuras, con los diodos evitas que se iluminen todos los leds:le tendrias que colocar un diodo a cada led y los led que agan parte de dos cojunto les tendrias que colocar dos diodod o tres si forma parte de tres conguntos distintos.
espero y esto te sirba es muy facil, espero me allas entendido


----------



## carlossab (Ago 5, 2007)

Hola shadoweps espero mi respuesta no te sea tardia pero te recomiendo que busques en youtube.com MECATRONICA y de seguro te vas a encantar con lo que encontraras alli acerca de otros proyectos de robots


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 5, 2007)

yo pienso que para una mayor facilidad planeees las diferente caras en papel, por ejemplo los labios uando se esta triste y cuando se esta feliz el cambio podria ser solo de algunos leds, los de las puntas de la boca, solo apagarias los de la felicidad que estan arriba y enciendes los de abajo que son los de tristeza, los mismo con los ojos. los ojos dormidos son una raya de leds, cuando los abre son en circulo, no veo cual es el problema y para que complicarse tanto.

espero haber ayudado.

bye


----------



## Msanduay (May 29, 2009)

lo mas facil q se me ocurre es usar un pic 16f84a y una tira de leds para la boca... q tenga 2 circulos y una recta... cosa de q cuando esat feliz se prenda la cura ascendente, cuando esta triste la descendente y cuando esta dormido la recta, y el tema de los ojos lo mismo... hay q ver si alcanzan las patas del pic este o sino usas uno cn mas puertas.... es una idea basica... espero q te sirba.. cualkier cosa si te interesa te mando un par de deiseños q tengo de algo parecido...


----------

